# What kind of bulbs are they?



## Rsai (Mar 19, 2011)

I always go to the local fish store and see these awesome fsh tanks where the lights just make the colors in the tank almost glow. I know they dont litterally glow but i want that in my tank.

I have a 60 gal with two large tiger oscars, not albino, and i want the red to be jumping out at me. I have i think the t10 bulbs and a old block ballast on it and the light spectrum is stronger on red but it isnt giving the effect that i crave. 

Are the bulbs at the pet shop halide or however you spell that? Or led's or what? I have no clue?

Oh and if there's another thread im open to reading it but I searched hard gor one. Thanks in advanced guys!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well can you at least tell us what the lights look like? I mean thats like asking us "guess what?"

You probably have T-12s; T-10s arent used for aquariums unless its a diy kit or something.

LEDs are always the best for color, but I doubt your shop uses them. They probably have either T-8 or T-5 bulbs using ColorMax bulbs or something like them, which is usually around 8,000K.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

could be the coralife 50/50 bulbs....the blue in the actinic light makes the colors of fish much brighter. Just guessing


----------

